# Dark Substrate, Cichlid Colors



## FishDad

Ever heard the theory that a darker substrate leads to better colors? I recently came up on this and am curious if this is a fact or just a placebo. What do you think?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

It will obviously make some stand out more and darken and highlight a lot of colors but it varies from fish to fish. Some fish darken and don't show as well and some look better. I would say if you want a darker substrate and have a dark background it would not be a bad idea to get a brighter light. That can make a big difference.


----------



## FishDad

I'm curious though, do certain cichlids actually respond to variations in the color of the substrate?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

FishDad said:


> I'm curious though, do certain cichlids actually respond to variations in the color of the substrate?


Most of the ones I have kept using different sands do change some in color. I switch my sand once a year or so it seems like and just switched back from black to a light beige/white sand. Some of my fish lost some intensity in color while others looked better. An example would be my Zrock Lithobates. Looks a lot better with the lighter substrate. My electra doesn't look quite as intense as it did with the black. The best thing I can tell you to try is contrast. I had white rocks, bright white holey rocks, with the black sand/background for contrast. It helps a bit. I now have darker rocks with my light sand and dark background.

Here is a video from a few months ago with my current set up in the one tank I am referencing above. Only some fish are different but try and find some that are the same fish from both videos and compare:






Now....here is the same tank with black sand and white rocks as I mentioned above:


----------



## FishDad

Thats a really nice tank, real nice. Your right... it seems to vary from fish to fish. I already have a black backround but my substrate is a mix of white sand and black aquarium gravel. I think it looks pretty cool but I never thought of black sand. I'll have to see if I can find some.


----------



## crittergad

I just posted a question about color change, and this may have answered it, but I am still concerned at the extent of the change. I did go from dark brown/black subtrate to almost white just prior to the color change. Since that time, the color change has been very dramatic.


----------



## mgreen44

What kind of sand is your light colored one, You have some reaal nice fish there!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

mgreen44 said:


> What kind of sand is your light colored one, You have some reaal nice fish there!


It is a Pool Filter Sand


----------



## mgreen44

Thats what I thought just got a 180g and decided to use that in it, found a brand called Aqua Quartz what was your brand? Do have LED only on your tank?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

mgreen44 said:


> Thats what I thought just got a 180g and decided to use that in it, found a brand called Aqua Quartz what was your brand? Do have LED only on your tank?


Yes...I have LED's on all my tanks. I can't remember the brand. I found it at a local pool supply store and also found some similar at a local hardware store. It looked really brown but under the lights it looks more beige or cream colored. I was looking for a more white but couldn't find any and it worked out better that I couldn't because the food I switched to makes the fish poop the same color as the PFS that I did find. So it was a win/win.


----------



## mgreen44

Thanks enjoy I reading your posts.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

mgreen44 said:


> Thanks enjoy I reading your posts.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## vann59

Probably the best way to make the fish look better is to upgrade the lighting. Almost all fish look better under good light. I agree with Razor. I find that a dark background provides a great silhouette with contrast, while the lighter sand reflects light back up under the fish. His tank with the white holey rock looked great, but those dark rocks with light sand is easier to keep, and also has good contrast.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

vann59 said:


> Probably the best way to make the fish look better is to upgrade the lighting. Almost all fish look better under good light. I agree with Razor. I find that a dark background provides a great silhouette with contrast, while the lighter sand reflects light back up under the fish. His tank with the white holey rock looked great, but those dark rocks with light sand is easier to keep, and also has good contrast.


I agree. Contrast is the key and so is lighting.


----------



## chiroken

13razorbackfan[youtube:nmm7snk1 said:


> Yj0xzK_TtCU[/youtube]
> 
> Now....here is the same tank with black sand and white rocks as I mentioned above:


Both awesome tanks! I am completely torn between light or dark sand in a 300g I'm putting together. I've just painted the back and side overflow boxes black. Light pool sand=cheap, black aquarium sand=expensive. I really don't know which way to go. I've been using a natural small gravel of various tans/browns/creams for years and I'm just tired of it now.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

chiroken said:


> Both awesome tanks! I am completely torn between light or dark sand in a 300g I'm putting together. I've just painted the back and side overflow boxes black. Light pool sand=cheap, black aquarium sand=expensive. I really don't know which way to go. I've been using a natural small gravel of various tans/browns/creams for years and I'm just tired of it now.


What color are your rocks? Are you doing a background or painting the back of tank? Those two answers would determine what color sand I use. Don't forget lighting. You will want a brighter light with black substrate because it will absorb the light as light substrate reflects the light back up and makes the tank appear brighter.


----------



## kdawg2293

I found a bag of pool filter sand today at the hot tob store in town, but it had a health warning and contained Quartz dust, so i didnt buy it, is it suitable? I dont remember the brand, Quartz something i think, but its the best sand i could find around here, ao im really hoping its alright?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

kdawg2293 said:


> I found a bag of pool filter sand today at the hot tob store in town, but it had a health warning and contained Quartz dust, so i didnt buy it, is it suitable? I dont remember the brand, Quartz something i think, but its the best sand i could find around here, ao im really hoping its alright?


Yes...all PFS has that warning on it. It is fine.


----------



## NJmomie

I personally love the dark substrate. I think the fish colors pop out more. My 55-gallon setup has black gravel and lace rock all ready for my mbuna.


----------



## chiroken

13razorbackfan said:


> What color are your rocks? Are you doing a background or painting the back of tank? Those two answers would determine what color sand I use. Don't forget lighting. You will want a brighter light with black substrate because it will absorb the light as light substrate reflects the light back up and makes the tank appear brighter.


I will also be using different rocks than I have used for years (lava) and I can get lighter or darker rocks around here (lighter granites, dark blue/gray beach rock etc.). I plan on doing rock colour opposite to sand colour. No background, all painted black (already done). Lighting is still to be research and count on some questions here to you all! I don't want dark and subdued, I want the colours to pop.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

chiroken said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color are your rocks? Are you doing a background or painting the back of tank? Those two answers would determine what color sand I use. Don't forget lighting. You will want a brighter light with black substrate because it will absorb the light as light substrate reflects the light back up and makes the tank appear brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be using different rocks than I have used for years (lava) and I can get lighter or darker rocks around here (lighter granites, dark blue/gray beach rock etc.). I plan on doing rock colour opposite to sand colour. No background, all painted black (already done). Lighting is still to be research and count on some questions here to you all! I don't want dark and subdued, I want the colours to pop.
Click to expand...

Yeah just make sure to have some contrast because a black background and black sand needs contrast. Plants will look good against black as well. I would look at getting a very bright light if possible.


----------



## k7gixxerguy

I have found that my demasoni tend to have better darker coloration over a dark substrate or none at all. They are always darker in my smaller growout tanks, then when they get into the 55 which has PFS they tend to not be as dark blue or black. My rusties dont seem to change much in regards to substrate. All depends on the particular fish I guess.


----------



## Wolfie212

my red emperess looks so much better in black substrate than white, he is as red and blue as he can get in black then real pale silver red in white. My Rusties get real dark brown in blabk but look great in white they get there orange with lavender sheen to them. Color does make a big difference


----------

